# Who's from Dunfermline (area)?



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I see quite a few nicely kept motors going around the Dunfermline area, 50% of the head turners have no swirls, so who are you? 

There's a rather nice Graphite M3 along the "Tesco Route", I'm sure I spotted a CG bucket on the drive the other day.

Gary


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im from glenrothes,

harldy ever in dunfermline but theres a few from that area on here


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

from kelty here 
though wouldnt call our wee fortwo a head turner


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

From Rosyth, but have a few swirls and stone chips to sort out 

From a distance it looks good though, especially with the Dodo stickers in the windows


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevie211 said:


> from kelty here
> though wouldnt call our wee fortwo a head turner


Small world, I lived in Kelty for 40 years, moving to "The Toon" a few months ago 

Any more?


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm from Burntisland but am in Dumfermline alot maybe seen my black Evo 5 going about sadly its now gone and i have a Rangerover for my sins


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

*forgot a picture of the car*

oh and its Dunfermline not Dumfermline my head is not screwed on this morning:wall:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Im also from Burntisland .............:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've seen that Evo, I had a silver 9 360 and a black 8 not so long ago


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought the evo from evo car sales in Dunfermline about a year ago. At that time i was running a 475bhp 4 and bought the 5 for a runabout until they both run me dry of cash.
Then the wife wanted a new house so they had to go


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

*A few of the 4 and 5*

A few better pics


----------



## Condieboy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm from Dunfermline :wave:

Look out for my French tin box.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Small world, I lived in Kelty for 40 years, moving to "The Toon" a few months ago
> 
> Any more?


Where are you now mate? I thought you were too tight to spend money. You must have got the new house for a song.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alzay said:


> Where are you now mate? I thought you were too tight to spend money. You must have got the new house for a song.


The clue is in the Title Alan 

Moved a couple of months ago now, you'll have to pop down from notesville and visit soon. I'll give you a call.

Gary


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Im in Dunfermline


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Leon, is that the Touch area?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

No, that picture was taken at my work, a car garage on Carnock Road. :thumb:


----------



## simon_punto (Jul 17, 2007)

My girlfriend stays in cairneyhill, so im through there quite a lot

this is my focus


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

stevie211 said:


> from kelty here
> though wouldnt call our wee fortwo a head turner


Lol I think I may live a few doors down is it a brabus? :lol:

For ref I've got a red mk2 TT


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Lol I think I may live a few doors down is it a brabus? :lol:
> 
> For ref I've got a red mk2 TT


 yes mate the sad git whos always washing it 

seen you passing numerous times......always looks good too :thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

stevie211 said:


> yes mate the sad git whos always washing it
> 
> seen you passing numerous times......always looks good too :thumb:


Your hard work shows though  - car looking mint!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in Kirkcaldy  Look out for a black 206 gti 180 with anthracite OZ Super-T's or a 309 goodwood gti 5dr. Can't be many in fife so it will be me :lol:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Will give you a :wave: when i am out and about in my winter runner


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Brian. said:


> I'm in Kirkcaldy  Look out for a black 206 gti 180 with anthracite OZ Super-T's or a *309 goodwood gti 5dr*. Can't be many in fife so it will be me :lol:


Ohhh as rare as hobby horse poo those now :thumb:

John


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah they are John, It was a bit of an impulse buy but i knew i couldn't really go wrong and i've always loved 309s! Unless they are 1.3's or diesels right enough!

Here's a cheeky peek.










The wheels need a refurb and there is a ding on the n/s rear door so that's all getting done over the winter. I've already got the door sorted out, just need to wait for it being delivered and hopefully it arrives in one piece! 

Both snuggled together on the drive lol


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I'm in Dunfermline all the time. Problem is I'm usually in an Ambulance!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Brian. said:


> Yeah they are John, It was a bit of an impulse buy but i knew i couldn't really go wrong and i've always loved 309s! Unless they are 1.3's or diesels right enough!
> 
> Here's a cheeky peek.
> 
> ...


Nice :thumb: almost had a three door a few years ago but it was sold by the time I phoned about it  so ended up with a white one, didn't feel so guilty about modding it  ran a Turbo Technics kit on it that was fitted by John Muir at MV Turbos, plus 4 pots Konis etc etc used to disapoint a few Cossie owners 

John


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

John-R- said:


> Nice :thumb: almost had a three door a few years ago but it was sold by the time I phoned about it  so ended up with a white one, didn't feel so guilty about modding it  ran a Turbo Technics kit on it that was fitted by John Muir at MV Turbos, plus 4 pots Konis etc etc used to disapoint a few Cossie owners
> 
> John


Turbo technics kit's are very good and i know what you mean about the guilt of modding a goodwood lol. I think 309's can always do with being lowered 40mm on the front, but i'm not going to do it. It drives nicely anyway and i like how it handles. It's pretty smooth as well so a hard suspension would ruin that!

LOADS of 3 door GW's are modded now, hence why a very original 5 door came up. But tbh, i like it! I already have a 3 door hot hatch, a couple of extra door's has already came in handy for lugging stuff about - they're surprisingly roomy when the seats are folded down!

Sounds like you had a nicely kitted car! There aren't many original white ones about now, or black ones for that matter. I've always thought the 309 would be great with an extra 50-100 bhp or something lol. I'd get slapped by several enthusiasts for putting a v6 in it though! Like i say, it's staying 100% original. Apart from a few licks of paint.

'mon the Peugeots! 

Brian


----------



## Seebo1690 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm outside Dunfermline near Cairneyhill.

White 1er M Sport - see you about.


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

dunfermline here, pug 207gti in red


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

dunfyguy said:


> dunfermline here, pug 207gti in red


Chances are i've seen this lol. Being a pug nut i usually keep a beady eye open for fast peugeots. :thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

gary - i recognised your house straight away - i'm just over the road in the Miller homes estate !


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

rossmuir1978 said:


> gary - i recognised your house straight away - i'm just over the road in the Miller homes estate !


Small world, what car do you drive?
Have to meet sometime to compare snagging lists :thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Gary - A3 s-line -07 plate, which is in serious need of some tlc !! - just ordered some stuff from CYC to get me going !

cracking house you got there !!


----------



## octane (Mar 24, 2009)

Ross Muir rings a bell, used to stay in Dunfermline myself running a red turbo-technics XR2 courtesy of John Muir @ MV turbos. Also a V6 cesaro Cavalier, white 2wd cossie, 309 with MI16 engine.... bloody hell what a blast from the past!!


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

stevie -its frank !!!
how u doing pal ?!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

not from dunfermline but going down soonish to detail my mates saxo vts if anyone fancies meeting


----------



## Taylor E92 (Apr 4, 2009)

*E92 From Dunfermline.............*

Hi from Dunfie too, you may have seen me floating around..........:devil: Struggling to set aside time to do a full correction detail !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm sure I've seen that around, Next time you see a shiney SG 3 coupe about, be sure to wave


----------



## octane (Mar 24, 2009)

rossmuir1978 said:


> stevie -its frank !!!
> how u doing pal ?!!!


Pm on its way......bloody hell u can meet some funny old people on the net...lol


----------



## skodaboy-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Im from kelty,run a black octavia,was a 53 reg,has a personal plate now,use to have a black pulsar gti-r,with skyline front mount intercooler etc,boy down brucefield has it now.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I belong (ed) Kelty myself Skodaboy, down the bottom end


----------



## skodaboy-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Stayed in kelty all my days gary,just up from the club,u from black road area originally?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's right, near to the old Chippy!

I'd probably know you if I were to bump into you


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

skodaboy said:


> Im from kelty,run a black octavia,was a 53 reg,has a personal plate now,use to have a black pulsar gti-r,with skyline front mount intercooler etc,boy down brucefield has it now.


I'll look out for you - I'm down bath street a bit.......


----------



## skodaboy-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

No problem cheechy,my pal stays in bath street,right on the corner of arlick road.


----------

